# L3301D when it starts will run steady for another 15 minutes then die



## Brent Findley (Jan 24, 2021)

L3301D when it starts will run steady for another 15 minutes then die . Gets air in fuel lines, once clear air out will sometimes start again but not always, pull vent plug from top of filter will not be any fuel showing.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Brent, welcome to the tractor forum.

You have a blockage somewhere in your fuel system. First thing.... check the vent on your fuel cap. A plugged fuel cap vent will cause a vacuum to build inside the tank and prevent fuel flow, kill the engine.

Attached below is a parts diagram for your fuel system. Please check if this represents your fuel system, because there is a system with a fuel cooling radiator which is very different.









Kubota L3301DT (4WD TRA W/GEAR TRANS/FOLD ROPS) Parts


Kubota L3301DT (4WD TRA W/GEAR TRANS/FOLD ROPS) Parts



www.messicks.com





Things to check:
1) Disconnect the fuel line from the fuel tank. You should have a rush flow from the tank. A trickle flow is not good enough. I once had a blockage at this point. Looked like a blob of sealant stuck in the tank outlet. 
2) Item A140XX may have a fuel screen..... check it.
3) Check the little electrical fuel pump (item #30 on dwg). Disconnect the outlet line and turn the key "on". It should produce a good flow of fuel. A trickle flow isn't good enough.
4) There is a check valve (item # 60 on dwg). Check that it is free and operational. 

I would blow out the fuel lines to be sure they are open. Remove the fuel tank cap if you blow back into the tank, so you don't damage the tank.

That plug in the top of the filter is a purge plug, purges air from filter. Remember to turn the key "on"...... you need the little electric fuel pump running the push fuel thru the filter to this point.


----------



## Brent Findley (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks Sixbales, will check pump flow, and vent hole in cap, and part 140.


----------

